# I no longer can access the retirement thread



## 12boy (18 Apr 2021)

Any reference to the retirement thead is gone. Searching for it does not work. It is one of my favorites. How to fix this?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2021)

Did you accidentally 'ignore' it? 

Easily done..


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Apr 2021)

Are your NIC,s up to date?


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Try searching for "Blithe" under your name. See if that shows up "Ignored Content". 
Check the bottom of Cafe for "Show Ignored Content", click on that.


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/


----------



## Scoosh (18 Apr 2021)

Mod Note:
As others have said, you've put the Thread on Ignore (again ).
Hope you get it sorted with the assistance of the above advice.


----------



## 12boy (19 Apr 2021)

I have no idea how I set myself to ignore the retirement thread but apparently have undone the ignore function. Thanks to you all for your help. I had thought I was being shunned or banned but I see the shunner was me.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> I have no idea how I set myself to ignore the retirement thread but apparently have undone the ignore function. Thanks to you all for your help. I had thought I was being shunned or banned but I see the shunner was me.




There's always one


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There's always one


I think Dave 7 has a habit of losing things too.....must be a man thing!


----------



## 12boy (19 Apr 2021)

I can.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2021)

I don’t have a TV  thread…


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Apr 2021)

Isn't the thread title a split infinitive?


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2021)

I see 12boy's dementia is getting out of hand.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Apr 2021)

rarely go there but am bemused by all this.
and it all begs a question after the OP's mishap. repeated?
Is it possible to ignore yourself?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Any reference to the retirement thread is gone. Searching for it does not work. It is one of my favorites. How to fix this?


better get a job, sorry couldn't resist ;-)


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2021)

He went to hit the "ignore cabbage smell" button and hit "ignore thread" by mistake.


----------

